# Low flashpoint shipping outside US



## C_Rose (Nov 8, 2014)

Really noob question for you guys.. I want to purchase some fragrances but some have low flashpoints like 170 so they won't ship outside the US. Can someone explain what the risks to shipping are? I was thinking of shipping to family in the States who can then ship to me but I don't want to do that if its dangerous.

I noticed in an order from Brambleberry the free sample had a low flashpoint and it arrived fine.. Wasn't sure if this was because it was small. I was surprised they shipped a free sample with a low flashpoint.

Thanks!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 8, 2014)

I struggle with this too, even just being in Alaska.  It is confusing because some companies will air mail items of a certain flashpoint whereas others will not.   I have tried to sift through the actual postal regulations to figure out what the rules (and penalties) are, but honestly, I haven't been very successful.  I did, however, read that no exceptions exist for the prohibition on international mailing of hazardous materials.  I think this is because the only exceptions involve ground shipping, and USPS does not ground (or water/boat) ship internationally.

Another tidbit that may or may not be useful:  the USPS explicitly defines perfumes as being hazardous if they contain alcohol. Since FOs aren't labeled for ingredients, I'm not sure whether they contain alcohol or not.   But as far as I know, EOs do _not _contain alcohol so they may pass the red-faced test easier.  Also, I didn't find flashpoints specifically mentioned in the regulations, except in the context of non-perfume like materials (such as pesticides).  I must be missing something since this doesn't make sense.  Elsewhere (not in the regs), I read that 141 F (60 C) is the magic flashpoint to beat when air shipping perfume like materials via USPS.

The biggest risk that I see in choosing to ship fragrances via USPS is having your package intercepted &/or penalty applied.  I don't know how likely they are to let it through in international shipping, but I doubt your action would cause a major accident.  You could also check into other shipping companies like FedEx who might offer international hazardous shipping by boat and ground methods rather than solely by air.  It is likely to be spendy but if you order enough it might be worth it to you.

The best work-around that I've found is to put fragrances in checked luggage on commercial airlines.  This of course requires a traveler/passenger; however, you may still be able to use it to your advantage when you or someone you know travels from the States.  You can pack up to 68 fluid ounces (approx. 2 liters).  I don't know why they are more relaxed, but here are the FAA rules:
http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org...media/materialscarriedbypassengersandcrew.pdf

Sorry that my input is not very favorable.  I wish I had better answers, as they would benefit me, too!


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 8, 2014)

This is only my thought. In a car the thermostat is adjusted because of the effect of elevation resulting in a lower boiling point (cooking is affected by elevation too). The same is described in the laws of thermodynamics in a pressure-temperature relationship. The higher the pressure the higher the temperature. In the presence of lower pressure/vacuum, the lower the boiling point/flash point. The higher the temperature, the more pressure exerted on the carrying container...

So if I remember right, you raise the elevation the flash point could be lowered. If you have an oil like eucalyptus with a flash point of 118 F, well figure out the rest. I really can't remember I am fried right now..

Flash point is not to be confused with autoignition temperature. Flash point is the lowest temperature that in the presence of a spark or flame, will ignite. Autoignition temperature is the lowest temperature without a spark or ignition source will ignite. 

If containers are loose or leaky well that could pose problems I suppose. This is just my thought, not an authoritative reason nor petrochemical analysis.


----------



## Aline (Nov 9, 2014)

I am in Hawaii and I purchase medium-flashpoint FO's from Bramble Berry and Sweet Cakes (I think they are between 120 and 170) but they have to ship via UPS or Fedex, not USPS. Naturally they go via air so sounds like it's just a USPS regulation rather than an actual safety cut-off. Having said that, I purchase organic alcohol by the gallon (from another company) and they ship it in plastic via USPS - I don't know how they get away with that....!


----------



## C_Rose (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks so much for the advice! I decided to chance it.. Snappyllama's recommendation for Snow Witch sounded too good to pass up. Will ship to American address and they will then try to ship to me. I'll update what winds up happening so if anyone else has the same question they'll know what to expect.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 10, 2014)

C_Rose said:


> Thanks so much for the advice! I decided to chance it.. Snappyllama's recommendation for Snow Witch sounded too good to pass up. Will ship to American address and they will then try to ship to me. I'll update what winds up happening so if anyone else has the same question they'll know what to expect.



I hope you like it. It is my new favorite scent!


----------



## C_Rose (Nov 20, 2014)

Update! The WSP fragrances arrived just fine, one had a flashpoint as low as 142. So it looks like shipping abroad with low flashpoints is fine. 

Snappylamma, still waiting on the MadOils fragrances can't wait!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 25, 2014)

Wohoo!  Let the soaping fun begin!


----------



## alaskazimm (Nov 26, 2014)

I think part of the issue of shipping low flash point EO/FO by air and why UPS/FedEx will do it and USPS won't is (I've heard) that UPS/FedEx have their own airplanes that are dedicated to cargo whereas USPS uses passenger planes for shipping their parcels. If this is so, then it's more than likely covered under FAA regs rather than shipping regs.


----------



## C_Rose (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks Carabou!  Yes I am LOVING the WSP products - fragrances, soap base, colorants, tools.. everything. I think I've found my supplier  So far I like their products much more than BB. And it's all thanks to this forum!



alaskazimm said:


> I think part of the issue of shipping low flash point EO/FO by air and why UPS/FedEx will do it and USPS won't is (I've heard) that UPS/FedEx have their own airplanes that are dedicated to cargo whereas USPS uses passenger planes for shipping their parcels. If this is so, then it's more than likely covered under FAA regs rather than shipping regs.



Interesting! Thanks for the info that makes sense


----------

